# [A][Todeswache] Anfängerfreundliche Gilde sucht Mitglieder



## Necrosurgeon (22. August 2013)

Die noch kleine Gilde Reloaded auf dem EU-Server Todeswache besteht aus einer Gruppe netter Leute, die Spaß verstehen und WoW auch genau aus diesem Grund spielen. Es soll Spaß machen.

Wir gehen gemeinsam in Instanzen, Szenarien (auch heroisch), questen zusammen und besuchen eben auch noch die "alten" Raids. 
Sei es, um sie überhaupt gesehen zu haben, eine legendäre Waffe zu erspielen, Mogg-Gear zu farmen oder einfach nur zu helfen oder Spaß zu haben. 
Nebenbei versuchen wir noch die fehlenden Gildenerfolge bei den Raids nachzuholen.

Derzeit suchen wir verstärkt nach neuen Mitgliedern, die unseren Stammraid mit aufbauen wollen.
In Anbetracht des bald nahenden Flex-Raids möchten wir uns nicht fix auf die Anzahl einzelner Klassen und Spezialisierungen festlegen.

Ferner suchen wir einen Raidleiter (w/m), der sich in den aktuellen MoP-Raids und mit den einzelnen Rollen auskennt oder bereit ist, sich damit ausreichend auseinanderzusetzen. Eine langjährige Erfahrung setzen wir nicht voraus.

Jedoch sollte jeder, der mit uns raiden möchte, geduldig sein und auch den einen oder anderen Wipe überstehen. Wir wollen nicht progress-raiden, das Spiel ist nach wie vor ein Hobby. Anfänger sind daher gerne willkommen.

Wenn du also eine Gilde suchst, in der du als Mensch noch etwas wert bist und mit der du gemeinsam etwas erleben kannst, dann bist du bei uns richtig!

Wir erwarten von dir eine gepflegte und höfliche Kommunikation, um ein freundliches Miteinander zu gewährleisten. Online-Pflicht gibt es bei uns nicht.

Wenn wir dein Interesse geweckt haben, dann schau doch einfach mal auf unserer Homepage vorbei unter www.wowgilden.net/Reloaded2013 . Dort kannst du dich auch gerne in unserem Bewerbungsforum vorstellen. Oder du kontaktierst uns direkt ingame unter /who Reloaded wirst du meist jemanden online antreffen.


----------



## Necrosurgeon (26. August 2013)

Wir suchen immer noch  Nur keine falsche Scheu, bei uns beißt keiner.


----------



## Necrosurgeon (3. September 2013)

Bald kommen die verknüpften Server. Da bereits offiziell bestätigt wurde, dass nur Server des gleichen Typs (PvP nur mit PvP, PvE nur mit PvE und RP nur mit RP) zusammen kommen, sprechen wir hiermit auch alle an, die auf den anderen RP-Servern weilen.

Meldet euch gerne hier oder direkt ingame. Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------

